# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bibimbap - Cơm trộn Hàn Quốc - Com tron Han Quoc

## hangnt

*Bibimbap là món ăn phổ biến ở đất nước Hàn Quốc. Đây là món cơm nóng ăn bằng bát và có nhiều loại rau (có thể được nấu chín hoặc rau sống) xếp lên trên.*

Trong tiếng Hàn Quốc, “Bap” có nghĩa là cơm, một suất Bibimbap bao gồm cơm trắng, các loại rau, trứng và thịt. Các loại rau thường là dưa chuột được thái nhỏ, cà rốt, rau bina, giá... đã được thái chỉ, cũng có thể thêm một chút rau diếp. Trứng được tráng qua hoặc rán chín với thịt đã ướp gia vị (thường là thịt bò) xắt nhỏ. 

Tất cả thức ăn này được trộn đều với nước xốt làm từ ớt Hàn Quốc trước khi ăn. Một bát cơm trộn có thể cung cấp đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho một bữa ăn.


Ngoài ra, món ăn này còn hấp dẫn bởi lớp cơm nằm ở đáy bát được nấu hơi “xém cháy”. Khi ăn, phải trộn đều cơm, kim chi, thịt bò hoặc gà nướng, trứng ốp và nước sốt thật đều đến khi có màu đỏ sậm. Mỗi miếng cơm, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự mềm dẻo của cơm, vị chua cay của kim chi, ngậy của thịt và độ dẻo quánh của lòng đỏ trứng.



Dolsot bibimbap



Yukhoe bibimbap
Bibimbap có những dạng khác như dolsot bibimbap và yukhoe bibimbap gồm thịt bò sống, trứng sống, sốt đậu nành hoặc sốt gochujang, vừng... được đựng trong một nồi cơm nóng, đây là điểm khác biệt so với bibimbap truyền thống.


Khi ăn, phải trộn đều cơm, kim chi, thịt bò hoặc gà nướng, trứng ốp và nước sốt thật đều đến khi có màu đỏ sậm như vậy nè! Nào, mời bạn thử một miếng nà!

_Bibimbap đã có tại chuỗi nhà hàng Seoul Garden (Hà Nội) bao gồm trong suất buffet. Tại TP HCM, thực đơn buffet của nhà hàng sẽ bắt đầu có món ăn này từ 1/7._

Thông tin chi tiết, liên hệ: Chuỗi nhà hàng Seoul Garden

- 33 Trần Hưng Đạo, Hà Nội. Tel: (04) 39449666
- Tầng 5, Vincom Tower, 191 Bà Triệu, Hà Nội. Tel (04) 39748455
- 208 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, phường 6, quận 3, TP HCM. Tel (08) 62991936
- Gian hàng B3-16A, tầng B3, tòa nhà Vincom Center, 70-72 Lê Thánh Tôn, phường Bến Nghé, quận 1, TP HCM. Tel (08) 39939388




Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

